# Obama promotes "sexy" insulation



## Mr. H.

Ohhhh - K. 

*Obama promotes home energy efficiency program*

*WASHINGTON*  _President Barack Obama said Tuesday that home insulation "is sexy," his newest appeal for Congress to pass incentives for homeowners who make their homes more energy efficient.

"Here's what's sexy about it. It saves money," the president said at a Northern Virginia Home Depot store. He was joined at the outlet by members of Congress representing Virginia and labor and business leaders involved in services to lower use of natural resources consumed by homeowners._


----------



## txlonghorn

Mr. H. said:


> Ohhhh - K.
> 
> *Obama promotes home energy efficiency program*
> 
> *WASHINGTON*  _President Barack Obama said Tuesday that home insulation "is sexy," his newest appeal for Congress to pass incentives for homeowners who make their homes more energy efficient.
> 
> "Here's what's sexy about it. It saves money," the president said at a Northern Virginia Home Depot store. He was joined at the outlet by members of Congress representing Virginia and labor and business leaders involved in services to lower use of natural resources consumed by homeowners._



OH   MY   GOD...can you imagine if Bush had said that?  

This is just absolutely laughable.  I wonder if his teleprompter said that or if he is starting to adlib?


----------



## chanel




----------



## Zoom-boing

Insulation is sexy?  Saving money is sexy?  What book is he reading??


"The administration is hoping to tap into money paid back by banks or not needed from last October's emergency $700 billion bailout program that pulled the country's financial system back from the precipice of meltdown."

I thought it was stipulated that this money could only be used to pay down the debt and that's what they were going to do?  



> The announcement underscored the speedy recovery of U.S. banks that received bailout funds. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner said Wednesday that the Obama administration is planning to "wind down" the $700 billion bailout program, and that* the "substantial" remaining funds would be used to pay down the national debt.*



Bank of America Ready to Pay Back $45 Billion in Bailout Money -- Politics Daily


----------



## uscitizen

txlonghorn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh - K.
> 
> *Obama promotes home energy efficiency program*
> 
> *WASHINGTON*  _President Barack Obama said Tuesday that home insulation "is sexy," his newest appeal for Congress to pass incentives for homeowners who make their homes more energy efficient.
> 
> "Here's what's sexy about it. It saves money," the president said at a Northern Virginia Home Depot store. He was joined at the outlet by members of Congress representing Virginia and labor and business leaders involved in services to lower use of natural resources consumed by homeowners._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH   MY   GOD...can you imagine if Bush had said that?
> 
> This is just absolutely laughable.  I wonder if his teleprompter said that or if he is starting to adlib?
Click to expand...


Umm check bushisms.org


----------



## Kalam

This is news?


----------



## PixieStix

Oh my, got to get me some of that


----------



## SFC Ollie

Not only was he smoking crack during Economics 101, but he may still have the pipe sitting around somewhere.


----------



## G.T.

Umm, old farts & social hermits: saying something "Sexy" in 2009, about to be 2010, is a way to say it's an attractive idea. 


Holy fucking shit. We have a President who's not a total fucking social bore. Lambast him, IMMEDIATELY. 

Y'all sound like a bunch of whining pussies with shit like this. Get lives, IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ooooo, my bad.  'Sexy' is the new 'hot'.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd9VwVPEhnQ[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

G.T. said:


> Umm, old farts & social hermits: saying something "Sexy" in 2009, about to be 2010, is a way to say it's an attractive idea.
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. We have a President who's not a total fucking social bore. Lambast him, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Y'all sound like a bunch of whining pussies with shit like this. Get lives, IMMEDIATELY.



Sorry GT but there is nothing sexy about insulation.


----------



## G.T.

I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"

The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?

If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.


----------



## eagleseven

I don't know about you, but I get freaky with my rolls of the pink stuff every night...


----------



## Misty

G.T. said:


> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?
> 
> If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.



Insulation is a good idea. The fact that he thinks Americans are too stupid to figure that out is typical liberal condescension.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Misty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?
> 
> If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulation is a good idea. The fact that he thinks Americans are too stupid to figure that out is typical liberal condescension.
Click to expand...


Exactly, My house was built in 1900, nearly 110 years ago I wished I could afford to add more insulation. But since I have poured 11,000 into the place in 8 years already, just trying to update everything......Well Insulation is still down the list a few more spaces. No matter if Mr Obama thinks it's "sexy" or not.


----------



## keee keee

Take some of that sexy insulation and fill his mouth with it. then instead of listening to him read the teleprompter, just let us read the teleprompter. let him do nothing and he might get another Noble prize for doing nothing like the last one he recieved!!! Keep up the good work mister 44 the do nothing president!!!!


----------



## Sodafin

G.T. said:


> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?



Yes, indeed - nice to see someone on this thread can read and understand basic text!

Yes, folks - saving money is a good idea, and if you don't think having more money in your pocket is sexy - you need to think some more on that one.


----------



## Mr. H.

So, Obama is saying he's got something sexy in his pocket?


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Maybe Mr Obama meant sexy installation of insulation?


----------



## Mr. H.

He might incite an insulation installation instigation which would require an investigation.


----------



## keee keee

What is he going to make a new law forcing everyone to buy insulation and get the IRS to monitor the installation of this insulation then put a new tax on the purchase of any insulation, fining and inprisoning everyone who doesn't install and buy insulation.


----------



## SFC Ollie

keee keee said:


> What is he going to make a new law forcing everyone to buy insulation and get the IRS to monitor the installation of this insulation then put a new tax on the purchase of any insulation, fining and inprisoning everyone who doesn't install and buy insulation.



Please don't be giving him any more Ideas.


----------



## Polk

Misty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?
> 
> If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulation is a good idea. The fact that he thinks Americans are too stupid to figure that out is typical liberal condescension.
Click to expand...


Keeping your tires properly inflated is a good idea too, but lots of people drive around without keeping them topped off.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


> Ohhhh - K.
> 
> *Obama promotes home energy efficiency program*
> 
> *WASHINGTON*  _President Barack Obama said Tuesday that home insulation "is sexy," his newest appeal for Congress to pass incentives for homeowners who make their homes more energy efficient.
> 
> "Here's what's sexy about it. It saves money," the president said at a Northern Virginia Home Depot store. He was joined at the outlet by members of Congress representing Virginia and labor and business leaders involved in services to lower use of natural resources consumed by homeowners._



I like the word sexy, it doesn't just mean someone who's hot anymore.  It could be anything that's attractive on different levels.  The term "in bed with" is also used in business situations for example.


----------



## chanel

I like the word sexy too Luissa.  But it's part of that "green is sexy" advertising campaign.  







green is sexy


----------



## dilloduck

Green may not be so sexy if you find that certain parts of your mate that have moss on them.


----------



## txlonghorn

G.T. said:


> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?
> 
> If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.



I dont' have a problem understanding it you moron.  But, why not use good or attractive.  I can't agree to sexy being smart. Who is he trying to reach out to with this terminology?  And why does it have to be tongue in cheek?   Why can't the man just say it's a good idea?

Gray is the new black...No it's not...it's GRAY!!!  50 is the new 40...no it's not...it's FIFTY....and sexy is the new smart?  That's like saying liberal is the new genius....it just doesn't work.


----------



## Zoom-boing

txlonghorn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you can't understand, but "sexy" has become a tongue in cheek way of saying "attractive/good/smart"
> 
> The insulation is an attractive idea, a smart idea, a good idea. Surely you understand the use of the term now?
> 
> If not, *middle finger* to all of the puns that YOU use and find acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' have a problem understanding it you moron.  But, why not use good or attractive.  I can't agree to sexy being smart. Who is he trying to reach out to with this terminology?  And why does it have to be tongue in cheek?   Why can't the man just say it's a good idea?
> 
> Gray is the new black...No it's not...it's GRAY!!!  50 is the new 40...no it's not...it's FIFTY....and sexy is the new smart?  That's like saying liberal is the new genius....it just doesn't work.
Click to expand...


Sexy is the new hot, just ask Paris Hilton.  Barry was trying to be a jiggy, hep cat.  He failed.


----------



## G.T.

Nah see..............cuz this is fun. 

It's a good way to establish a seperation of sorts. 

See, you guys who care to complain that he used colorful terminology..............fist bumping........Wife's looks, all of that fun stuff................

vs. 

Those who have actual practical, reasoned differences with the policy and direction of the man.......

it makes it easier to dismiss discussions with you out of hand as a presumed ridiculous bias, unless we are looking for kicks/entertainment of course.


----------



## jeffrockit

G.T. said:


> Umm, old farts & social hermits: saying something "Sexy" in 2009, about to be 2010, is a way to say it's an attractive idea.
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. We have a President who's not a total fucking social bore. Lambast him, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Y'all sound like a bunch of whining pussies with shit like this. Get lives, IMMEDIATELY.



The Obamabots can no longer look at something stated that is completely idiotic and recognize it. Their heads are too far up his but to see what comes out of his mouth. Keep heading off that cliff with your leader and on the way down defend Obama stating how great the fall is!


----------



## G.T.

jeffrockit said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, old farts & social hermits: saying something "Sexy" in 2009, about to be 2010, is a way to say it's an attractive idea.
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. We have a President who's not a total fucking social bore. Lambast him, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Y'all sound like a bunch of whining pussies with shit like this. Get lives, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obamabots can no longer look at something stated that is completely idiotic and recognize it. Their heads are too far up his but to see what comes out of his mouth. Keep heading off that cliff with your leader and on the way down defend Obama stating how great the fall is!
Click to expand...


 look at how bitter you fucknuts have become. 

Should I respond in kind? Something like............."the dittoheads are so out of touch with 2009 that they grovel over describing something as "sexy" that's none to do with sex!!!OMGZZZZZ!!!"

Get a life son!


----------



## jeffrockit

G.T. said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, old farts & social hermits: saying something "Sexy" in 2009, about to be 2010, is a way to say it's an attractive idea.
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit. We have a President who's not a total fucking social bore. Lambast him, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Y'all sound like a bunch of whining pussies with shit like this. Get lives, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obamabots can no longer look at something stated that is completely idiotic and recognize it. Their heads are too far up his but to see what comes out of his mouth. Keep heading off that cliff with your leader and on the way down defend Obama stating how great the fall is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look at how bitter you fucknuts have become.
> 
> Should I respond in kind? Something like............."the dittoheads are so out of touch with 2009 that they grovel over describing something as "sexy" that's none to do with sex!!!OMGZZZZZ!!!"
> 
> Get a life son!
Click to expand...


I have a great life "SON". It has nothing to do with bitterness and everything to do with Obama and his policies. If he is your guy, great, more power to you. I happen to think he is helping to destroy what once was a great country. I don't need  talk radio to see that. What surprises me are the ones that can't see this happening. At least the percentage of those is down from what it once was. 
Oh yeah, nice language, and you have the nerve to call me "son" when you use the vernacular of a high school student. I imagine you think that gives your statement power....it doesn't.


----------



## G.T.

jeffrockit said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obamabots can no longer look at something stated that is completely idiotic and recognize it. Their heads are too far up his but to see what comes out of his mouth. Keep heading off that cliff with your leader and on the way down defend Obama stating how great the fall is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at how bitter you fucknuts have become.
> 
> Should I respond in kind? Something like............."the dittoheads are so out of touch with 2009 that they grovel over describing something as "sexy" that's none to do with sex!!!OMGZZZZZ!!!"
> 
> Get a life son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great life "SON". It has nothing to do with bitterness and everything to do with Obama and his policies. If he is your guy, great, more power to you. I happen to think he is helping to destroy what once was a great country. I don't need  talk radio to see that. What surprises me are the ones that can't see this happening. At least the percentage of those is down from what it once was.
> Oh yeah, nice language, and you have the nerve to call me "son" when you use the vernacular of a high school student. I imagine you think that gives your statement power....it doesn't.
Click to expand...

 oh man, pc language police still around in '09. 

Human beings are  .  <-- that big, in an infinitely large Universe. We deal with life, death, pain, poverty, war and suffering, and you're still stuck on the phony pseudo-societal creation which is a "bad word?" 

Yea man, priorities put into perspective lend me to not giving a fuck what fucking words are considered fucking foul by those who continue to adhere to these phony bologna societal boundaries that when you are buried in the Earth, mean little more than a fly in your soup. 

And yea, disagree with Obama's direction all that you want to, that doesn't make complaints of his use of the word "sexy" any less frivolous or petty. But  , his policies being bad mean ridicule him for EVERYthing!!!~


----------



## jeffrockit

G.T. said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at how bitter you fucknuts have become.
> 
> Should I respond in kind? Something like............."the dittoheads are so out of touch with 2009 that they grovel over describing something as "sexy" that's none to do with sex!!!OMGZZZZZ!!!"
> 
> Get a life son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great life "SON". It has nothing to do with bitterness and everything to do with Obama and his policies. If he is your guy, great, more power to you. I happen to think he is helping to destroy what once was a great country. I don't need  talk radio to see that. What surprises me are the ones that can't see this happening. At least the percentage of those is down from what it once was.
> Oh yeah, nice language, and you have the nerve to call me "son" when you use the vernacular of a high school student. I imagine you think that gives your statement power....it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh man, pc language police still around in '09.
> 
> Human beings are  .  <-- that big, in an infinitely large Universe. We deal with life, death, pain, poverty, war and suffering, and you're still stuck on the phony pseudo-societal creation which is a "bad word?"
> 
> Yea man, priorities put into perspective lend me to not giving a fuck what fucking words are considered fucking foul by those who continue to adhere to these phony bologna societal boundaries that when you are buried in the Earth, mean little more than a fly in your soup.
> 
> And yea, disagree with Obama's direction all that you want to, that doesn't make complaints of his use of the word "sexy" any less frivolous or petty. But  , his policies being bad mean ridicule him for EVERYthing!!!~
Click to expand...


Show me my quote where I stated  it was a "bad" word. You have chosen to change what I wrote in my response.  I stated that using that language is juvenile and weakens any credibility in a debate. It is the language of immaturity and is a weak way of getting a message across. Reading comprehension is a good thing...try it sometime.


----------



## G.T.

jeffrockit said:


> Show me my quote where I stated  it was a "bad" word. You have chosen to change what I wrote in my response.  I stated that using that language is juvenile and weakens any credibility in a debate. It is the language of immaturity and is a weak way of getting a message across. Reading comprehension is a good thing...try it sometime.



Conversely, its quite immature to let it bug you so much, guy. Relax, have a snickers.


----------



## jeffrockit

G.T. said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me my quote where I stated  it was a "bad" word. You have chosen to change what I wrote in my response.  I stated that using that language is juvenile and weakens any credibility in a debate. It is the language of immaturity and is a weak way of getting a message across. Reading comprehension is a good thing...try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, its quite immature to let it bug you so much, guy. Relax, have a snickers.
Click to expand...


Doesn't bug me, you are the one using it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle

It's sexy because he's giving free insulation with my tax dollars to yankees on the East Coast to pay them back for voting for him.


----------

